# Thomas Hampson



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

is playing Iago next season at the Met. Isn't this a bit like asking the Easter Bunny to play Satan?

Don't get me wrong. I love Hampson. No one ever sang Giorgio Germont better, his Posa was awfully good, and his acting is getting better. But his Simon Boccanegra was really pretty awful. To me, people just have to stick to what they can do. 

I see by Amazon that (on DVD) he has also played Scarpia (omg no), Amfortas (seems to have done pretty well), Don Giovanni (??), Doktor Faust (??), Macbeth (omg no), Werther (concert), and Athanael (in Thais).

Have you seen any of these? Did he do better than you thought he would, in any of them, given his personality and acting capacities?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the DVD of the Zürich Opera's _Tosca_ with Hampson as Scarpia, and I thought he was fabulous. His Scarpia is smooth, elegant -- and absolutely vicious. He's the sort who can smile at you while he's torturing you (or, in this case, your lover). This dude is a real psycho, and with all his suavity, he gives one the creeps. I can very well imagine Hampson as Iago, oily and insinuating, with all of that hatred boiling underneath.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

MAuer said:


> I have the DVD of the Zürich Opera's _Tosca_ with Hampson as Scarpia, and I thought he was fabulous. His Scarpia is smooth, elegant -- and absolutely vicious. He's the sort who can smile at you while he's torturing you (or, in this case, your lover). This dude is a real psycho, and with all his suavity, he gives one the creeps. I can very well imagine Hampson as Iago, oily and insinuating, with all of that hatred boiling underneath.


wow - that's GREAT! Now I'll have to see it! lol, see, that's why I ask these questions ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Mary is absolutely right, quite the most disgusting and terrifying Scarpia out. Shudders.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jago (Verdi Otello) is not an overtly mean vile character like Scarpia (or satan)....he is a con man with no morals who schemes and tricks others into doing his dirty work, a subtle craft of deception which requires a "likeable" nice guy on the surface.

I have no doubt Hampson can do the job. Johan Botha and Fleming have the title roles for current MET production.....I have the Domingo/Fleming MET DVD from 20+ years ago.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

DarkAngel said:


> Jago (Verdi Otello) is not an overtly mean vile character like Scarpia (or satan)....he is a con man with no morals who schemes and tricks others into doing his dirty work, a subtle craft of deception which requires a "likeable" nice guy on the surface.
> 
> I have no doubt Hampson can do the job. Johan Botha and Fleming have the title roles for current MET production.....I have the Domingo/Fleming MET DVD from 20+ years ago.


OK, well, then, in that case, I'm looking forward to it. Have to become an Otello fan first, I guess ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

guythegreg said:


> OK, well, then, in that case, I'm looking forward to it. Have to become an Otello fan first, I guess ...


OMG Otello is fantastic. Best spine tingling entrance ever (_Esultate_), most luscious lover's aria (_Già nella notte densa_), great drinking song (_Inaffia l'ugola_), heart-breaking expression of lonely despair ((_Dio! mi potevi scagliar tutti i mali_), charming plangent Willow song, and of course, best of all, terrifying twisted hymn to evil (_Iago's Credo_). Warning, if you really get into it your heart might explode!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

... I saw Jon Vickers' Otello last night, and was blown away. As usual, you are right. I blogged about it, but yeah, it was something special.


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> OMG Otello is fantastic. Best spine tingling entrance ever (_Esultate_), most luscious lover's aria (_Già nella notte densa_), great drinking song (_Inaffia l'ugola_), heart-breaking expression of lonely despair ((_Dio! mi potevi scagliar tutti i mali_), charming plangent Willow song, and of course, best of all, terrifying twisted hymn to evil (_Iago's Credo_). Warning, if you really get into it your heart might explode!


Yes, yes, YES!!! I am SO looking forward to Otello at the Met next season! I admit to sharing doubts about Hampson in that role but I will give him a chance.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Dakota said:


> Yes, yes, YES!!! I am SO looking forward to Otello at the Met next season! I admit to sharing doubts about Hampson in that role but I will give him a chance.


Hampson will be fine - but I'm not going to go to see Johan "The Tree" Botha sleepwalk his way though the title role.


----------

